
Online tools for text manipulation. What's is the tools can be chained - chors
https://toolplayer.com
======
chors
Not only a powerful suite of online tools for text manipulation. The tools can
run offline. The tools can run on multiple items at once. The tools can even
be chained together and run against an input consecutively. You no longer have
to run the tools one by one manually.

